# Just bought four used boards from FB Marketplace



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Last years boots on sale in some boardshop that knows. The wax is for inhaling


----------



## alloveross (Aug 6, 2020)

alloveross said:


> We went last January and rented. Planning to go this winter and bought four used boards (Custom Burton, K2, Morrow and Liquid). One of the bags had Blue Blur 3-pack All-Temp Medium Fluorinated Snow Wax Poorboy USA package in the bag. Any suggestions on how to use it besides the videos I've seen on YouTube?
> 
> We're just beginners so these boards should do what we need as far as learning how to ride. I just need to adjust the bindings and get two more snowboard boots. Any suggestions on where to look for boots?


To add to this, I went snowboarding with friends in the late 90's and we didn't have any experience. We went to the top and made it back down, but it was painful. Next time I went snowboarding (7 months ago) the group took a lesson and we were getting the hang of it for the last half of the day.


----------



## Miajja562 (Aug 6, 2020)

alloveross said:


> We went last January and rented. Planning to go this winter and bought four used boards (Custom Burton, K2, Morrow and Liquid). One of the bags had Blue Blur 3-pack All-Temp Medium Fluorinated Snow Wax Poorboy USA package in the bag. Any
> 
> 
> alloveross said:
> ...


I don’t know where you live but I have some size 7 burton imperial boots for sale 130.00
Size 11 Burton Ruler -R boots 140.00
Size 11 Burton highline -R 140.00
All come with 3year Burton warranty’s


----------



## Miajja562 (Aug 6, 2020)

Miajja562 said:


> I don’t know where you live but I have some size 7 burton imperial boots for sale 130.00
> Size 11 Burton Ruler -R boots 140.00
> Size 11 Burton highline -R 140.00
> All come with 3year Burton warranty’s


I also have Anon helmets / goggles


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

alloveross said:


> We went last January and rented. Planning to go this winter and bought four used boards (Custom Burton, K2, Morrow and Liquid). One of the bags had Blue Blur 3-pack All-Temp Medium Fluorinated Snow Wax Poorboy USA package in the bag. Any suggestions on how to use it besides the videos I've seen on YouTube?
> 
> We're just beginners so these boards should do what we need as far as learning how to ride. I just need to adjust the bindings and get two more snowboard boots. Any suggestions on where to look for boots?


I wouldn't assume that any board is suitable because you're beginners. Are you able to tell us what models these boards are? Guess the Burton is a Custom 

Use an iron to drip the wax on the board, you don't need to use much. Then spread the wax with the iron so it covers the whole base. Don't leave the iron in one spot too long to avoid damaging the base. Once the wax has hardened (leave it an hour or so) use a perspex scraper to remove the wax. It will leave the wax in the base structure. Anything else beyond that is not really necessary.

It's awesome that you're getting into snowboarding again!


----------

